# Royal Canadian Dragoons



## Bigbird (Sep 5, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8prEiQEiSI[/YOUTUBE]

I really liked this video and its nice to see The Canadians get some exposure for the great work they are doing in Afghanistan sal;


----------



## Bigbird (Sep 5, 2007)

As you can see the owner does not allow embedding of video but if you click the image it will take you to YouTube


----------



## PanzerBob (Sep 6, 2007)

pipes;To my fallen brothers and sisters, we have not forgotten.pipes;


----------



## Reloader (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with BigBird - they are loyal and courageous friends and allies.sal;


----------

